# MEMORY LANE CLASSICS STILL PLANNING A FALL SWAP MEET 2020!



## lilchik17750 (Jul 26, 2020)

MEMORY LANE CLASSICS FALL SWAP MEET!

NEW LOCATION WITH PLENTY OF ROOM FOR ALL. STAY WELL FRIENDS. LOVE TO SEE YOU AT THE END OF OCTOBER.

LISA & JERRY​


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes !!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2020)

Knowing this is going to happen makes me feel a little better about not making it to Portland.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 26, 2020)

Hope it happens!  Would be great for the hobby...


----------



## pkleppert (Jul 26, 2020)

Anything We can do to help Let us know. Paul and Annie.

Sadly, no Royal Oak Show this year


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 28, 2020)

pkleppert said:


> Anything We can do to help Let us know. Paul and Annie.
> 
> Sadly, no Royal Oak Show this year



[emoji853][emoji30]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 5, 2020)

Any further updates on Memory Lane or is it still a GO.


----------



## Spacecowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

I contacted Lisa around the 24th of August and still on. There's a mask order in effect in ohio, mainly for inside locations, etc there are like signs where you'd to have one and it's on the state website of course.


----------



## lilchik17750 (Sep 23, 2020)

Still planning to have the FALL Swap Meet! ​
It's all outside, but we still have to abide by the CDC and State Guidelines with reference to COVID-19! This time we are within the City Limits of Bowling Green, with lots of drive by traffic; meaning, there will be plenty of tattle-tales out there with the Health Dept. on speed dial................so, let's just be grown up about it, and do the right thing out of respect for each other:

*Wear a mask if you are within 6 feet of anyone. *

*In addition, each Vendor MUST have their own sanitizer dispenser at their own individual spots! *

*Everyone needs to keep their area clean using sanitizer wipes, bleach, or lysol spray on common touch surfaces

You know the drill!*

We want to be able to come back, so counting on EVERYONE to do their part.
Hope to See ya at the SWAP!

Lisa


----------



## lilchik17750 (Sep 23, 2020)

Speaking of being in the City Limits...............NO FIRES like in years past.

Lisa


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 23, 2020)

Looking forward!


----------



## cbustapeck (Sep 24, 2020)

I really want to go, but I'm wavering really hard as to whether I should or not. The number of people that I have seen unmasked in photos at recent swap meets makes me really really uncomfortable. I have a few immunocompromised people in my immediate circle, and I work with a high-risk population (children's librarian in the inner city) and I just don't feel that it's right to go if people are not going to comply.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2020)

If I were in country nothing would stop me from being there but everyone needs to consider their own risk. I hope it’s a blow out and hope to see lots of pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 24, 2020)

I CANNOT WAIT!!!  Masks, hand sanitizer, no problem.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 7, 2020)

Well that sucks, I guess I won't be attending after all. I have a medical condition, and can not, and will not, wear a mask. 
I also have other reasons for not wearing them, but I won't get into that since we're forbidden to talk about political stuff.


----------



## alexander55 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'll be there.  Looking forward to heading east from Kansas City.  I'll have the mask and sanitizer, etc.


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry I can't be there, but I am looking forward to the Spring 2021 swap meet.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2020)

You guys know me. I bring a ton of junk and sometimes a few good bikes. I have a limited supply of professionally made AS Schwinn 20 oz mugs. Dishwasher safe. These are really nice $10 a piece.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 8, 2020)

Free tank with the purchase of a mug?


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2020)

Bring that Black Ranger and we’ll talk!


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 8, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> You guys know me. I bring a ton of junk and sometimes a few good bikes. I have a limited supply of professionally made AS Schwinn 20 oz mugs. Dishwasher safe. These are really nice $10 a piece. View attachment 1280628
> View attachment 1280629
> 
> View attachment 1280630
> ...



Tons of junk? I always need more junk, especially when it is really cool junk with major condition issues.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> You guys know me. I bring a ton of junk and sometimes a few good bikes. I have a limited supply of professionally made AS Schwinn 20 oz mugs. Dishwasher safe. These are really nice $10 a piece. View attachment 1280628
> View attachment 1280629
> 
> View attachment 1280630
> ...




I'll see if I an get Pete @onecatahula to pick up a couple of these for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ll save some for you!


----------



## bashton (Oct 24, 2020)

Awesome time and great to get out there. Snagged a couple small items and this gorgeous N.O.S. Ross Barracuda from Gary Wold. She's a beauty! Thanks go out to everyone who made it happen. This will be another annual must do event.


----------

